# newbies kids....



## irish (Jun 17, 2006)

hey, here are some pics of my powerhouse crew.....

enya.....








mosamo....








& baby grissum....


----------



## camilerocks (Jun 23, 2006)

ur dogs are beutiful lol


----------



## lazy lady (Apr 15, 2006)

i love the last pic!!!!!!
you have some BIG lookin doggies! lol


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

i'm so jealous right now.
i want two massive dogs. i really, really do. i've had my small pup for like 10 yrs now, i miss big dogs...


----------

